
Netflix CEO deems remote work 'a pure negative' - theduder99
https://www.wsj.com/articles/netflixs-reed-hastings-deems-remote-work-a-pure-negative-11599487219
======
ketamine__
It will be interesting to see how the CEO's attitude effects recruitment
efforts.

